# Are 5150 snowboards any good?!?



## iplaydrums (Dec 23, 2009)

I am pretty sure they are not very good.
But check on Kijiji and Craigslist; i just got a K2 snowboard with Flow bindings for 130


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

if its a 510 its likely very old and out of Pop.. 
i'd offer dude $10


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

5150 is k2's garbage line below morrow


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree. 5150's are the very bottom of the barrel. Those boards are meant for dirt poor people that can't afford a decent board but still want to get out on the hill.

Get on craigslist or ebay. You can find lots of good deals on good boards.


----------

